# Ctenotus, Cyclodomorphus and Lerista question



## hornet (Sep 23, 2007)

Just wondering what species in these groups are in captivity, i know there are a couple of Ctenotus. What species apart from C. gerrardii are in captivity from Cyclodomorphus and finally, any Lerista out there?


----------



## JasonL (Sep 23, 2007)

C. michaeli are out there


----------



## hornet (Sep 23, 2007)

know any breeders?


----------



## JasonL (Sep 23, 2007)

1 Occational breeder, I've been trying to get some myself. I kept one years ago, they are great skinks and easy to keep on their own but very aggressive.


----------



## hornet (Sep 23, 2007)

let me know if you track any down


----------



## JasonL (Sep 23, 2007)

I've been trying for a few years now


----------



## cris (Sep 23, 2007)

I know its not what you are asking about but there are some central earless dragons on RDU AHC.

Im also after these type of lizards.


----------



## hornet (Sep 23, 2007)

link? are they from jochem?


----------



## hornet (Sep 23, 2007)

found it, hope he gets back to me this time.


----------



## cris (Sep 23, 2007)

With the skinks i think a few of them are on the legal feeder list, so you could just catch some and say they are for food for something. I cant find the list but there is one somewhere. Im fairly sure c.rubustus and garden skinks and those stripy wall skinks are on it.


----------



## hornet (Sep 23, 2007)

i know but i would love to be able to breed and share then with other keepers.


----------



## cris (Sep 23, 2007)

Yeah i know what you mean, i was thinking of writing a letter to the CEO and asking for permsion to catch keep garden skinks and C.virgatus but never got round to it. Might be worth a shot since they are happy for them to be used as feeders, not to mention how many of thousand get mowed everday.

Also do you have the feeder skinks list?


----------



## hornet (Sep 23, 2007)

no i dont, i did ask about collection permits a while back for carlia species but have been talking to a local ranger so will ask her.


----------



## hornet (Sep 23, 2007)

i do know of a breeder of garden skinks in bris, you probably already know who is tho lol


----------



## geckodan (Sep 23, 2007)

I have Cyclodomorphous casuarinae but still too young to breed. There are a small number of C. melanops in the zoo system. I am not aware of any lerista. I have Ct, pantherinus, leonhardi, robusta, taeniolatus to name a few.


----------



## hornet (Sep 23, 2007)

breeding ctenotus this season?


----------



## geckodan (Sep 23, 2007)

hornet said:


> no i dont, i did ask about collection permits a while back for carlia species but have been talking to a local ranger so will ask her.




NPWS service are quite reasonable with regards to collect from the wild permits BUT you must get past the DPI ethics committee at a fee of $500 to ask (non refundable) and no private has made it through that I am aware of (if you are not part of a uni staff then you have no right to do it - that's their attitude).


----------



## hornet (Sep 23, 2007)

also get my pm reygopods?


----------



## Rocket (Sep 23, 2007)

I also have a question directed at Danny in regards to skinks.

Will you be breeding G.queenslandiae? If so, what price?


----------



## geckodan (Sep 24, 2007)

Rocket said:


> I also have a question directed at Danny in regards to skinks.
> 
> Will you be breeding G.queenslandiae? If so, what price?



Most years. $150 each


----------



## Rocket (Sep 24, 2007)

Are they overly hard to keep and breed?


----------



## geckodan (Oct 15, 2007)

Rocket said:


> Are they overly hard to keep and breed?



Only one basic rule for keeping and that is keep them moist. Breeding is DIY as they are livebearers.


----------

